# What babies will I get: Lutino female with a grey whiteface pearl pied male



## tasheanne

I'm looking to get albino babies but I'm starting to wonder if I'm on the right track. I have a grey whiteface pearl pied male and I'm thinking of buying a Lutino female. Which babies will I get from this pairing? Any chance of albinos?


----------



## yasser157

hi brother, you won t get any albino from this pair...what is sure is that all girls will be pearl (cause their father is pearl)....... what s may be interesting to you is that all their sons will be split to lutino and whiteface , if mated with a whiteface girl, 12,5% of their offspring will be an albino ( and a female albino not a male), that mean in 8 babies you will get 1 albino female........to not confuse you more, mate your male with the lutino you ll buy....take any son of them and mate him with a whiteface hen....the chances are low (12,5%) and it takes time....but that s the easy way to get an albino from a non albino parents. i hope i helped !!! anymore question about genetic will be gladly answered


----------



## CloudySkies

To get an albino (meaning WF lutino) you would need to breed a lutino hen that's either whiteface or split to whiteface to a cock that is whiteface lutino or split to whiteface and lutino. It is not recommended to breed lutino to lutinos because that may cause problems with larger bald spots behind the crest. 

If you want WF lutino girls, you can use a cock that is WF (or split to WF) lutino and breed with a hen that's WF or split for WF. That will give you a chance at some females that are all white. If you want male WF lutinos, you will need a WF (or split to WF) lutino (or split to lutino) cock and breed with a lutino hen that is WF or split to WF. That will give you the chance at both WF lutino hens and cocks.


----------



## urchin_grey

If your male is not split lutino, you will not get lutino babies at all and if your hypothetical lutino female is not split white face, you will not get white face babies. 

In order to get lutino, you just need a male split lutino (all lutino babies would be girls in that case). If you wanted both boy and girl lutino babies, you would need a male split lutino AND a visually lutino female (females cannot be split lutino and as said above, it's not wise to pair visual lutino with visual lutino).

In order to get white face babies, BOTH your male and female need to be at least split white face. They can be visual too, but they don't have to be. They just both need to be carrying the WF gene.

So you don't need a lutino female, you need your male to be split to lutino. :lol: And there's no way of knowing if he is or not without test breeding. If you wanted to do so, however, I'd find a white face (or split white face) female. You would for sure get WF babies and you'd get WF lutino girls IF your male is split lutino.

I have a WF pair (WF cinn female + WF male) who have given us 5/7 WF lutinos. They seem to really like making girls apparently. lol


----------



## tasheanne

Hi guys thanks so much for your replies I think I understand now. My boy is not split to Lutino unfortunately, I make sure to know their parents mutations before buying them and he is split to cinnamon. Oh well! The two I have now will make lovely babies anyway, I might just need to buy another pair.... Lol


----------



## urchin_grey

tasheanne said:


> Hi guys thanks so much for your replies I think I understand now. My boy is not split to Lutino unfortunately, I make sure to know their parents mutations before buying them and he is split to cinnamon. Oh well! The two I have now will make lovely babies anyway, I might just need to buy another pair.... Lol


Ah, that's handy to know! We knew ours came from a long line of breeders when we got them, but they were kept in an outdoor aviary so the previous breeder didn't really have detailed records.

That's why we were a bit shocked when we ended up with lutinos and even a pastel face. :lol:


----------

